# AAA has a key replacement benefit...



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

I learned today that AAA has a key replacement benefit for your car. Lose your keys, they may cover the replacement and reprogramming.

Think I should ask if it would cover my cellphone, since it’s our car key?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I suspect that they'd go for the card key, since that's a key.


----------

